# RIP Tim Bucher



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Sad news. Tim used to be a mechanic at Eden Bicycles and was a lovely fellow. He had purchased a few Ducatis from me and was the guy who introduced me to Rick Yu.
Very sad.


http://castrovalley.patch.com/articles/bicyclist-killed-on-fairmont-drive


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Really sorry to hear.

I'm really hoping they're further investigating to build a good case to charge her.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

"Driver not arrested." 

What a joke.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr_John said:


> Really sorry to hear.
> 
> I'm really hoping they're further investigating to build a good case to charge her.


Just from the limited info on the article,
It appears there was no intent on her part. Since there was no drug/boos involved, that limits DUI arrest. It looks just like careless driving. A civil case could be looked at.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Very sad news, deepest condolences to the family.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> It looks just like careless driving.


And I really have problems with that. Vehicular homicide does not require 'intent.' It would seem to me that if someone kills someone who is legally riding a bicycle, they're operating their vehicle in a grossly negligent manner. Gee, I wonder if at least her car insurance might go up? I second filtersweep's comment.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

sad news!

God speed and my sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

so sad to hear.
hope that his family will have the strength to go through this.


----------

